# Miss Molly has passed



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss especially still so young. Molly was a beautiful girl. 
Jules


----------



## SeaGlassChick (Sep 27, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss, it is such a terrible hurt. Molly looks beautiful and what a wonderful blessing she must have been and so much joy brought to others on her therapy visits


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Molly was beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Molly, please let me know if you would like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List.


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your beautiful Molly. What joy she brought to so many humans. May you find comfort in all the memories. Run free, sweet Molly.❤


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

What a beautiful girl Molly was. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

swishywagga said:


> I'm so very sorry to hear of the loss of your precious Molly, please let me know if you would like me to add her name to The Rainbow Bridge List.


Aw - that would be so nice - much appreciated


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

fishergal said:


> Aw - that would be so nice - much appreciated


You're very welcome, once again I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Lucys mom (Jun 24, 2020)

Sending my condolences ❤ My golden passed 2 months ago.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Lucys mom said:


> Sending my condolences ❤ My golden passed 2 months ago.


I'm very sorry to hear the loss of your Golden as well. Wish they could live forever


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

ruthbe said:


> What a beautiful girl Molly was. I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

ruthbe said:


> What a beautiful girl Molly was. I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Deborus12 said:


> I'm so sorry. This is just heartbreaking.


Thank you


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Molly was beautiful, I am so sorry for your loss.


Thank you - miss her terribly


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

Sholt said:


> I am so sorry to read of the loss of your beautiful Molly. What joy she brought to so many humans. May you find comfort in all the memories. Run free, sweet Molly.❤


Thank you - her passing was so sudden and she was 2 weeks shy of turning 8 yrs old


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

JulesAK said:


> I am so sorry for your loss especially still so young. Molly was a beautiful girl.
> Jules


Thank you


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry sorry to hear that Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

She was very much loved! Sorry for your loss....


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

3goldens2keep said:


> She was very much loved! Sorry for your loss....


Thanks so much


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry you lost your gorgeous Molly. Hugs to you......


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

tikiandme said:


> I'm so very sorry you lost your gorgeous Molly. Hugs to you......


Thanks so much - she is so terribly missed. Our Lab Sophie always uses Molly as her pillow 
The picture below is of the two of them always together


----------



## jclarkpms (Oct 20, 2020)

So sorry for your loss. She was simply beautiful! I also just lost my handsome boy Henri on 9/27/20 just shy of his 8th birthday. I hope you can look back soon and smile!


----------



## bat1159man (Jun 2, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. Molly was a beautiful girl and I am saddened by your loss. Hopefully, pleasant memories and pictures will ease the pain even for a short time....


----------



## lizmiz (Apr 5, 2012)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877680


I am so so sorry for you. She is beautiful. We lost our special guy at the age of 8. These dogs are the best but they break your heart.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

lizmiz said:


> I am so so sorry for you. She is beautiful. We lost our special guy at the age of 8. These dogs are the best but they break your heart.


Thank you. Yes, they are such a beautiful breed and the loss certainly breaks your heart. Losing one at such a young age as yours too is so heartbreaking. She's the only dog we've had in our family that didn't reach double digit in years.


----------



## MadyH (Sep 29, 2020)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877680


Beautiful Molly


----------



## East Aurora Bill (Oct 20, 2020)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877680


----------



## East Aurora Bill (Oct 20, 2020)

We are also sorry for your loss. We too had to put one of our goldens to sleep on Sept. 22nd. Riley was a 2, two time cancer survivor and would have been 12 on Nov. 28 of this year.
It's a hard loss any way you look at it. We did go thru with 2 dental operations a couple years apart to give her more time. We had to give her that. We still have our 5 year old Rocky with us. We have to keep going forward. But, I believe and I hope I can meet my animals in heaven!


----------



## CoastalJMS (Aug 23, 2020)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> View attachment 877680





fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877680


So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. We lost our Mimi at 7 in May unexpectedly. We understand your pain. Cherish your wonderful memories


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877680


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Skyesgirl (Nov 26, 2013)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 877680





Ivyacres said:


> Sorry sorry to hear that Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


So very, very sorry you lost your beloved girl.


Ivyacres said:


> Sorry sorry to hear that Molly has crossed the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Inna (Aug 1, 2020)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Here's a youtube video tribute of Molly my husband made for me. (09/27/20-09/14/20)
> ...


So sorry for your loss! They leave a big hole in your heart when they leave!❤Crying with you!😢


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

CoastalJMS said:


> So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. We lost our Mimi at 7 in May unexpectedly. We understand your pain. Cherish your wonderful memories


Sorry for you loss as well - 7 yrs is way too young; especially when you hear of some living 10+ years. I'm happy for those owners, but ones like us it's REALLY heart breaking 😢😢


----------



## gingy (Sep 23, 2020)

fishergal said:


> My special girl Molly passed away on September 14th at 7 yrs. She was my world and will be missed by all the seniors/children she interacted with.
> You were my 4-legged shadow and will always have a special place in my heart.
> 
> Here's a youtube video tribute of Molly my husband made for me. (09/27/20-09/14/20)
> ...


I started to watch it but too sad right now .Very sorry for your loss .We just lost our girl today is her birthday.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

gingy said:


> I started to watch it but too sad right now .Very sorry for your loss .We just lost our girl today is her birthday.


Sorry for your loss and condolences to everyone. That is so very sad to hear. I'm at the point now where I can watch the video with only a couple tears; it's getting better. But Molly so suddenly within 5 days was so heart wrenching; that will never leave my memory of her 😢. But I do think of all the great memories we had with her like you with your special girl.


----------



## StarBright (Nov 11, 2015)

So sorry for your loss of your beautiful Molly. You gave her a wonderful life. A beautiful tribute.


----------



## fishergal (Nov 18, 2012)

StarBright said:


> So sorry for your loss of your beautiful Molly. You gave her a wonderful life. A beautiful tribute.


Thank you. Yes she did have a wonderful life in our house and bringing comfort/joy to seniors/children.


----------

